# [SOLVED] Battlefield 2142 MD5 Error!



## Dilda13 (Feb 10, 2008)

I found multiple topics on these forums through the search function that related to this problem. I have read over them, and my problem is still not solved. I will make as detailed of a description of the problem as I can.

I have a downloaded version of the game. IT IS LEGAL. I bought the deluxe edition of BF 2142 from the EA online store for 30 bucks. I used their download manager to download the file, which was 2.2gbs, and then ran the installer.

The installation went fine until it started to install .zip files. At that point it began giving me the MD5 Errors. I have tried to install at least 5 times and have failed every single time. I am going to post a DxDiag report below so you guys can know everything you need to know about my system.


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/9/2008, 16:04:51
       Machine name: DAVE
   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: nVIDIA
       System Model: C51PVM06
               BIOS: )Phoenix - Award WorkstationBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+,  MMX,  3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
             Memory: 1982MB RAM
          Page File: 398MB used, 3477MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
      Display Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: The file RtkHDAud.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 8600 GT
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0402&SUBSYS_C7503842&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 256.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Default Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0011.6921 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 5773568 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 7435392 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4742-11CF-FB40-5BE700C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0402
        SubSys ID: 0xC7503842
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 8600 GT
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0402&SUBSYS_C7503842&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 256.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Default Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0011.6921 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 5773568 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 7435392 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4742-11CF-FB40-5BE700C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0402
        SubSys ID: 0xC7503842
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio output
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0880&SUBSYS_105BF603&REV_1008
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5177 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: No
          Date and Size: 10/17/2005 11:04:36, 4034048 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio input
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5177 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 10/17/2005 11:04:36, 4034048 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Gaming Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC049
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Gaming Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC049
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x05AF, 0x0802
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x05AF, 0x0802
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x026D
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/3/2004 22:08:42, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 3/31/2003 04:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x05AF, 0x0802
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 8/3/2004 21:58:34, 14848 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 21:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 00:01:07, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 21:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Logitech HID-compliant G5 Laser Mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC049
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c049&mi_00
| Upper Filters: LMouFilt
| Lower Filters: LHidFilt
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 13:48:00, 12160 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 21:58:32, 23040 bytes
| Driver: LHidFilt.Sys, 4/11/2007 15:32:52, 34832 bytes
| Driver: LMouFilt.Sys, 4/11/2007 15:32:58, 36112 bytes
| Driver: KHALMNPR.Exe, 4/11/2007 15:32:22, 56080 bytes
| Driver: WdfCoInstaller01005.dll, 4/11/2007 15:33:20, 1419024 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 00:01:07, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 21:58:32, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 3 - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 11.5 GB
Total Space: 19.1 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ExcelStor Technology ES3220

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 5.6 GB
Total Space: 19.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Maxtor 6Y080P0

      Drive: E:
 Free Space: 6.1 GB
Total Space: 19.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Maxtor 6Y080P0

      Drive: F:
 Free Space: 11.9 GB
Total Space: 19.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Maxtor 6Y080P0

      Drive: G:
 Free Space: 5.9 GB
Total Space: 21.1 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Maxtor 6Y080P0

      Drive: H:
      Model: IDE DVD-ROM 16X
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 21:59:52, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0402&SUBSYS_C7503842&REV_A1\4&13D46659&0&0020
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 7435392 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 5773568 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 155716 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 385024 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuda.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 1089536 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 6901760 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 8523776 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.11132 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccs.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdisps.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 6549504 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgames.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 3420160 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccss.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmobls.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 1228800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 3710976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwss.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 2498560 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 177897 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 55444 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 35328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 35328 bytes

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02FF&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&05
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02FE&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&02
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02FD&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&18
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:07:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02FC&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&10
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:07:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02FB&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&20
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:07:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02FA&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&01
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02F9&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&04
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02F8&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&03
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02F0&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_027F&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&06
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_027E&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&07
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0272&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&52
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0270&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&48
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026F&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&80
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:07:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026E&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&59
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:37, 26624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:42, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:56:46, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:42, 57600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:56:42, 7168 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026D&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&58
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:36, 17024 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:42, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:56:46, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:42, 57600 bytes

     Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026C&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&81
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 1/7/2005 17:07:18, 138752 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&A0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvnetbus.sys, 1.00.0000.5305 (English), 9/30/2005 19:47:20, 12928 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvnrm.sys, 1.00.0000.5305 (English), 9/30/2005 19:47:02, 301440 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvsnpu.sys, 1.00.0000.5305 (English), 9/30/2005 19:46:50, 222464 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdco1.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/30/2005 19:46:04, 9728 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdco1ins.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/30/2005 19:46:04, 9728 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvconrm.dll, 1.00.0000.0033 (English), 9/30/2005 01:24:16, 34304 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0267&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&78
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0266&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&70
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0265&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&68
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 21:59:41, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 21:59:42, 95360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 3/31/2003 04:00:00, 3328 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0264&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&51
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0260&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&50
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 3/31/2003 04:00:00, 35840 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0245&SUBSYS_0D00105B&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&28
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 7435392 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 5773568 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 155716 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 385024 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuda.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 1089536 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 6901760 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 8523776 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.11132 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccs.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdisps.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 6549504 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgames.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 3420160 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccss.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmobls.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 1228800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 3710976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwss.dll, 6.14.0011.6921 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 2498560 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 177897 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 55444 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 35328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 12/5/2007 01:41:00, 35328 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 04:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:41 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:41 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:41 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 04:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:41 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 04:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 04:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 04:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 04:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 04:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 04:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:48 30208 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:48 18432 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:03 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:03 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:48 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 04:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 159232 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 04:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 04:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:57 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 04:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 82432 bytes
  system.dll: 1.01.4322.2407 English Final Retail 12/27/2007 00:01:26 1232896 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 2/9/2008 15:22:45 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 2/9/2008 15:22:22 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 2/9/2008 15:22:28 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 2/9/2008 15:22:30 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 2/9/2008 15:22:32 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 2/9/2008 15:22:34 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 2/9/2008 15:22:35 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 2/9/2008 15:22:38 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 2/9/2008 15:22:39 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 2/9/2008 15:22:45 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/9/2008 15:22:46 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/9/2008 15:22:47 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/9/2008 15:22:48 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/9/2008 15:22:49 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/9/2008 15:22:43 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/9/2008 15:22:44 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/9/2008 15:22:42 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 04:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:41 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 04:05:26 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:57 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:43 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 9.00.0000.3250 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 237568 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 385024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:24 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.3243 English Final Retail 10/29/2007 14:43:03 1287680 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 09:52:08 246814 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:57 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:57 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:57 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 204288 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:15:21 140928 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:57 130048 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:08:02 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:38 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:40 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:41 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:41 4352 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:38 5504 bytes
 bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:57 18432 bytes
  bdasup.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:10:12 11776 bytes
  msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:57 56832 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 363520 bytes
 psisrndr.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:57 33280 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:57 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:57 118272 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:10:12 10880 bytes
     mpe.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:10:12 15360 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:10:12 15360 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:43 1428480 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:10:16 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:10:28 85376 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:10:16 17024 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:57 30720 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 17408 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:57 61952 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:57 43008 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:57 90624 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:10:21 19328 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 50688 bytes
    msdv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:09:58 51328 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Xfire Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek HD Audio input,0x00200000,4,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,13,1,,5.03.2600.2180
```
In one of the other threads I saw for this problem, someone explained how to do a manual install. They said this might work because the MD5 error is an error in file transfer. The only problem was, this suggestion was for someone who had the cd/dvd version of the game. If anyone can tell me how, if possible, I could do a manual install with the file I downloaded from EA, that might work. 

Thanks for any help. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Dilda13 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Battlefield 2142 MD5 Error!*

Sorry for the double post. I am new to this kind of forum software and could not locate the edit button.

I did a memory test on my ram today and found out that one of the sticks is bad. So I ran the test with the one good stick in and it all passed perfectly. When I tried to install with only the good stick of ram in, it still gave me the MD5 error.

Anyone know what else I should try? From my previous reading people solved it after they found out and replaced bad ram. My stick passes all the tests perfectly and I still have the problem.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Battlefield 2142 MD5 Error!*

Hi, welcome to TSF

MD5 errors are usually caused by corrupt CD/DVD or corrupt downloaded files.

Have you tried burning the files to DVD and installing from there instead of from the hard drive?

Have you tried re-downloading the installation files from the official site, or contacting EA to see if it's a known problem?

When you ran memtest, did you test the sticks one at a time? This is to prevent errors that can mistakenly label a good stick as bad.


----------



## Dilda13 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Battlefield 2142 MD5 Error!*



koala said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF
> 
> MD5 errors are usually caused by corrupt CD/DVD or corrupt downloaded files.
> 
> ...


When I did the mem test, I first ran it with both my sticks of ram in. It found an error in the second memoory slot. Then I shut down and switched the positions on the board. Then the problem was found in the first slot, so I knew that was a bad stick of ram. To be sure, I tested the bad stick by itself, and it failed all the tests. Then I tested the good stick and it passed all the tests.

I have not tried burning the files to a DVD and installing them. I will see if that will work when I get home from school today.

It is a known problem with this game. I did contact them and they told me to install the game in safe mode, which I have already tried. I will try again tonight and let you guys know what happens so you can help me.

Thanks.


----------



## Dilda13 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Battlefield 2142 MD5 Error!*

Alright so here is what happened. Following EA's directions in the email they sent me, it gave me an error that I needed a game CD, even though my download is legal from their site. So that didn't work.

Then I tried your advice and burned all the files to a DVD. That did not work. I don't know what will work at this point. It seems this game will just not install on my computer. Its starting to make me very mad.

I am still going to mess around with this though. If anyone has any suggestions or ideas, please, I need them.

Thanks.


----------



## Dilda13 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Battlefield 2142 MD5 Error!*

I am going to mark this as solved now. Just for anyone else who might have this problem in the future, here is what fixed it for me.

EA sent an email back telling me to check my time settings on windows. My clock had been at 24 hour format. When I changed it to 12 hour format the game installed and worked fine. Strange, but it works.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow! I'd never have thought to do that. Did they say this a temporary workaround until they can fix it properly? I can't see this being a final solution.

Thanks for posting back.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Interesting solution! Thanks for posting that, Dilda13. We'll make a note of it for others who have the same issue.


----------

